# Clicking sound on 2014 Nissan Altima S



## john99 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello,

My car starts producing clicking sound when I open the door, start the engine, or stop the engine. Very annoying.

What could be the problem ?.

TIA,

John


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

way to vague, need more info, like where is the sound localized?


----------



## john99 (Jan 30, 2014)

Driver side area. I can't exactly pinpoint the location. In addition to the sound, the CD player/radio display, the front side lights and back lights blinking.



Outkast said:


> way to vague, need more info, like where is the sound localized?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

still to vague, it's under warranty take it in.


----------



## freezecone (May 15, 2014)

What was the problem?


----------

